# Heres the plans for my beach chair...



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I know a few ppl wanted the plans for my beach chair so here they are… sorry i dont have my camera right now or a scanner so i took it on my web cam….if you need more info or detail let me know…the measure ments are blurry so let me know if you can't pick it up off the materilal list.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

exactlyyyy


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

What magazine is that Mark? If the pictures where clear I can draw it up in Sketchup.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

its CDN home workshop


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

summer 2003 issue


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Someone already drew the sketchup plan - just follow the link. If that doesn't work go to sketchup 3d warehouse and search for beach chair. Good clear drawing and easy to take

http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=452d2a10ecc96b34129a4a365910676&prevstart=0


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

thx bruce…i have sketchup but i'm still pretty green to it otherwise i'd draw it myself


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

no problem just trying to help. It was posted on the Woodworkers Workshop site as a free plan, so there is no copyright infringment here.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…gotcha…thx bruce


----------



## woodchuckcanuck (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a FYI … just because its posted as a free plan doesn't mean its free of copyright protection.


----------

